# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Inundaciones en Tarragona.

## sergi1907

*Indignación entre los vecinos de Calafell Playa por el aguacero que ha inundado bajos y sótanos.*

Una fuerte tormenta descarga más de 98 l / m2 de precipitación en pocas horas en esta población del Baix Penedès.

Los vecinos del entorno de la calle Pescador, en la zona de Calafell Playa, se muestran indignados e impotentes por las inundaciones que han sufrido este miércoles por la mañana a sus viviendas. Una intensa tormenta muy localizada ha descargado, en pocas horas, más de 98 litros de precipitación por metro cuadrado. "Cuando caen cuatro gotas esta calle se inunda. Hoy ha llovido muchísimo y yo tengo dos metros de agua en el sótano", lamentó María Navas, una vecina que recuerda que "siempre hemos estado quejándonos del mismo". Desde el Ayuntamiento de Calafell han tachado la situación de "excepcional" por la gran cantidad de agua acumulada y se ha destacado la rápida respuesta de todos los servicios municipales.



Una intensa tormenta ha afectado esta mañana la ciudad de Calafell (Tarragona). Según los datos facilitados por el Ayuntamiento, hasta las ocho de la mañana se habían recogido 22,8 litros de precipitación por metro cuadrado y, hasta media mañana, han caído 75,5 más. Estos casi 100 litros de precipitación han comportado numerosos cortes de circulación en calles y pasos subterráneos, y la inundación de algunas viviendas. Esta vez, la zona más afectada no ha sido la de Segur de Calafell, sino Calafell Playa, en el entorno de la estación del ferrocarril. Entre las ocho y las once de la mañana los Bomberos de la Generalitat han recibido un total de 32 avisos desde este municipio y en la mayoría de casos han tenido que intervenir para bombear el agua acumulada en sótanos y bajos.



En uno de los inmuebles de la carretera de la Estación, los Bomberos han tenido que actuar en un parking que ha acumulado más de medio metro de agua y donde varios vehículos han quedado atrapados. "Mi coche estaba medio cubierto por el agua, la he sacado como he podido y lo he llevado a un parking municipal. Pero los vecinos que no estaban tienen los coches aquí inundados", explicó el vecino José García. La zona más afectada, sin embargo, se encuentra unos metros más allá, junto a la estación de tren. Al paso subterráneo, una furgoneta ha quedado prácticamente cubierta por el agua. La bomba automática de extracción de agua ubicada en este punto se ha colapsado y hasta después de tres horas no se ha podido restablecer la normalidad.



En la calle Molino, los contenedores han quedado flotando en el agua y algunos vecinos han quedado atrapados en su casa, donde también se han inundado algunos bajos. Una de las vecinas, Irene Gutiérrez, explicó que, por la mañana, cuando iba a abrir el garaje, ha visto como le entraba un Patac de agua procedente del jardín. El sótano también se le ha acabado inundando, ya que el agua se ha colado por una de las ventanas. "En las casas de al lado sí les suele entrar agua cuando llueve, pero a mí sólo un poco. Lo de hoy no me había pasado nunca", lamentó.



La calle Pescador ha sido uno de los más afectados y es aquí donde los Bomberos han tenido que centrar sus esfuerzos para bombear el agua acumulada en buena parte de los bajos. "Mi pareja me ha llamado para decirme que una de las ventanas del sótano había cedido hasta el punto que se ha inundado completamente. El agua ha llegado a la planta baja", explicó un vecino de esta calle Jordi Cabré. Como el resto de vecinos, Cabré ha destacado que es habitual que la calle se inunde en caso de intensas lluvias, pero apenas "tres o cuatro dedos".



Chelo Argilés, que lleva 27 años viviendo en una de las viviendas de esta misma calle, lamentó que la problemática se repite a menudo y que es "el cuento de nunca acabar". "No nos dan ninguna solución, porque la calle está mal construido y me siento impotente", lamentó. En su caso, había invertido mucho dinero en proteger el sótano, pero no le ha servido de nada. "El agua me ha entrado por la primera ventana que ha encontrado. Había la despensa y cosas de la cocina, que estoy arreglando, pero ha quedado todo inutilizado. Me he encontrado nadando un enfriador de botellas para estrenar, maletas y ropa ", lamentó.



La vecina María Navas ha criticado que la calle se inunda "cuando caen cuatro gotas" y que llevan 30 años quejándose del mismo problema. El aguacero de este miércoles ha hecho entrar el agua a las casas. "Tengo unos dos metros de agua en el sótano", lamentó. Como ella, Asunción Ibáñez, admitió que unas inundaciones como estas no habían afectado nunca casa. "Es vergonzoso, porque los vecinos de más abajo les pasa cada dos por tres", añadió.



El Ayuntamiento admite que es un problema de difícil solución

El concejal de Protección Civil y Seguridad Ciudadana, Francisco Clavero, destacó la gran cantidad de lluvia acumulada en el municipio. "Si cae mucha lluvia, en la zona de la playa siempre se acumulará agua. Siempre ha sido así", ha valorado a la ACN. En este sentido, ha insistido en que "no se puede hacer nada" y que la zona que se ha visto más afectada este miércoles, históricamente tiene tendencia a inundarse cuando cae mucha lluvia.



Clavero ha apuntado que este miércoles han confluido varias circunstancias que han desencadenando las inundaciones. Según explicó, los Bomberos han localizado al lado de mar de la vía del tren una reja "bloqueada" que ha contenido el agua y ha favorecido que se acumulara y le costara de irse retirando. El concejal ha destacado también el gran número de calles que se han tenido que cortar el tráfico y la rápida respuesta de los servicios municipales.



Solución "millonaria" para acabar con las inundaciones en Segur de Calafell

La zona de Segur de Calafell es una de las que suele verse más afectada por las inundaciones, pero este miércoles las incidencias en este barrio no han sido tan graves como la del aguacero del 21 de agosto pasado, en el que un intenso aguacero comportó algunas inundaciones de bajos, acumulaciones de agua y desbordamiento de arroyos. Los vecinos hace tiempo que están en pie de guerra y, de hecho, la asociación Vecinos de Calafell amenazó en octubre de emprender acciones contra el Ayuntamiento si no ponía remedio a los problemas de las inundaciones. La entidad reclama que se construyan unos "cajones" para mejorar la situación en los puntos más conflictivos.



En este sentido, el concejal de Seguridad Ciudadana, Francisco Clavero, ha insistido en que la problemática en Segur de Calafell tiene "muy difícil solución" porque en su tiempo se levantaron construcciones sobre rieras y torrentes. En este sentido, la Agencia Catalana del Agua (ACA) estudia soluciones al problema, de común acuerdo con el consistorio. Se plantea recuperar un viejo proyecto de construir grandes depósitos recolectores de agua, pero Clavero avisa de que su coste se sitúa entre los 5 y los 10 millones de euros y asegura que se están buscando alternativas.

http://www.diaridetarragona.com/cost...s-i-soterranis

----------


## sergi1907

En el enlace anterior se pueden ver varias fotografías y el vídeo que pongo a continuación.

----------

Jonasino (27-nov-2014),Los terrines (27-nov-2014)

----------

